# Need help on a huffy the wheel bike made by sears



## vastingray (Oct 21, 2013)

Picked up a huffy the wheel bike made by sears same frame as a rail anyone know any information on these ? what sears called these ? where to get parts or these?


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 22, 2013)

*Nice bike!*

I responded to your post on the SchwinnBikeForum too. Nice find there!

I would start by checking WishBookWeb for a Sears catalog and see if you can find it. They have cool information there on old store catalogs. Other than that is it really just the Huffy Wheel with Sears badging. Much more rare though, you don't see many Sears badged Wheel bikes.

I can help with some parts, including a better seat if you want to upgrade that.


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 22, 2013)

*Also...*

I have the Huffy Blue Sissy Bar pads for those bikes, NOS in the package.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Oct 28, 2013)

*Huffy Rail*

I have a standard handlebar '67 Sears Rail. Mine is a single coaster which Huffy called back then, a Rail I.  Sears calls my bike a Super Drive X44 as displayed by the decal on the chain guard. P The chain guard on our bikes are the same as a Huffy Rail, except plated instead of painted.
Besides that, they are similar, if not alike.
PS. Rfeagleye is a good man....I have bought from him before....and he has some cool stuff.
Enjoy the "Wheel".....


----------



## vastingray (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you and yes Rob is great he's helped me a lot


----------

